# Low progesterone after FET



## mmj (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Ladies

I'm looking for some positive stories on initially low progesterone following FET. Had my Bhcg and Prog tested yesterday (12dtp5dt) and whilst Bhcg is good (over 600), Prog is very low 13.4 nmol/L.
I've upped my Crinone to two a day when I found out and currently waiting to hear from the Dr whether that will be sufficient. I suspect they'll put me on injections but I can't make it to the clinic today so will only be able to take them form Friday, is it not going to be too late?
What your experience has been like?


----------



## Cookie-Monster76 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi mmj,

congrats on the pregnancy! Nice beta!! 
The one time I was pregnant, I also had a low progesterone. It wasn't a FET, but a medicated cycle for a fresh donor egg transfer, so I also had estrogene + progesterone suppletion leading up to and following transfer. At the time of beta, my progesterone was at 9, so I had to double my progesterone. The doctor also explained that because of the vaginal administration (I used Utrogestan 200 mg supos), the progesterone is directly taken in by the uterus, and only a fraction comes into the bloodstream (where it is tested). So while the concentration in the blood may be low, that doesn't mean your uterus doesn't receive enough of it. I don't know how your product is administrated (Crinone), but if it's vaginal, this could explain the relative low number in the blood.

The pregnancy resulted in a miscarriage at 7w, but that had *nothing* to do with hormones, it was probably sperm related.

A friend of mine is now +4 months pregnant, and she also had a low progesterone (around 10) throughout all the initial blood tests. Dosage was increased, but it remained low. The doctors weren't worried about it, she was, and the pregnancy is a healthy one, all is well.

Just wait what the doctor has to say, I'm sure he will put your mind at ease. I see you've already upped your intake on your own. Normally I don't adjust dosage on my own initiative, but with progesterone you're on the safe side, because you can hardly get an overdose 

All the best!


----------



## mmj (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you Cookie that's really reassuring. 
I spoke to the nurse and they did suggest upping Crinone to two today (and yes,it's a vaginal gel) and to have 1 Crinone and 1 Prontogest tomorrow. I'm due to have a repeat tomorrow anyway so we'll see what that brings....


----------

